

Microsoft to support IE6 till 2014 - jv2222
http://topnews.us/content/26567-microsoft-support-ie6-till-2014

======
acg
"Nevertheless, experts say that IE6's demise is sure and company is only
delaying it."

I'm sure that Microsoft would love to stop supporting it, but there are still
plenty of users that don't really have an alternative: Microsoft dumping the
browser will not speed up the migration. To many companies moving away from IE
is the same as moving away from XP. I'm guessing Microsoft did this to bring
the date in-line with Windows XP-- not because they want people to switch to
IE6.

------
TallGuyShort
Honestly, I'm pleased to hear it. Nobody likes it when Microsoft (or any
company) tells people how they ought to run their computer, or doesn't live up
to its own obligations. I don't see why so many developers think it would be
okay if Microsoft actively forced users to upgrade, regardless of what the
developers themselves want.

